# Oblivion Haunted House 2012 Build Videos



## halloweenroom (Jan 10, 2010)

Enjoy, Videos tracking our progress up until we open


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I admit, I thought to myself, "boy, I hope they didn't hang the sign upside down."


----------

